# EN: Everyone introduces themselves/himself



## Sbonke

Hello,

*Everyone introduces themselves*

Is the above at all acceptable?

It is in a letter written by an Englishman that I am proofreading. The style is informal, so I just want to make sure I can let it stand.

Thanks!


----------



## geostan

Only careful speakers (like me most of the time) say:

Everyone introduces himself.

This is the "correct" form, although many would deny that your version is incorrect. Since the style is informal, I think you may let it stand. Then again, since you are proofreading, it may depend on the audience.

I hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## Sbonke

Thank you, I will let it stand. The problem with the correct form is that in the context you would have to put "himself/herself "which makes it a little stiff. I suppose that's why the author wrote "themselves"...


----------



## geostan

Well, I just use _himself_. I only use _herself_ if the specific example can only refer to a woman.

_Everyone would like a tiara for *her* coming-out party_. Since only women wear a tiara, her makes perfectly good sense here. But again, this is just me.


----------



## MYR974

J'ai peur de pas comprendre !
*"Everyone introduces themselves" *(avec ce "themseves") est-elle une phrase parfaitement correcte sur le plan grammatical ? ou est-ce une faute qui serait communément admise dans le langage courant ?


----------



## OLN

Il y a un grand nombre de fils sur l'usage du pronom "asexué" _they _:
- FR: translating English's gender neutral "singular they"
- EN: they, them, their - as singular pronouns for unknown or unspecified gender
- gender neutral pronouns - WordReference.com Dictionary of English (forum EO, liste en bas)


----------



## acme_54

I think that *Everyone introduces themselves *is perfectly acceptable, and avoids any dithering about gender issues.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

In that case, what about Everyone introduces themself?


----------



## MYR974

acme_54 said:


> I think that *Everyone introduces themselves *is perfectly acceptable, and avoids any dithering about gender issues.


Acceptable par toi, par les anglophones, d'accord ! mais est-ce accepté par la grammaire officielle ? (je le dis pour préciser le sens de ma question initiale).


----------



## Bezoard

Mais il n'existe pas de grammaire officielle de l'anglais !


----------



## MYR974

Bezoard said:


> Mais il n'existe pas de grammaire officielle de l'anglais !


Je sais, c'était une façon de s'exprimer pour être concis ! En France non plus je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de grammaire officielle. A priori (car je pense que l'académie française ne s'occupe que de vocabulaire quand les académiciens cacochymes sont réveillés) il n'y a que des grammairiens reconnus.


----------



## acme_54

Lacuzon said:


> In that case, what about Everyone introduces themself?


"Everyone" is plural by definition (no man is an island...) so "themselves" is a more concordant option than the singular "-self".

In the English-speaking world, we are fortunate enough not to have an official academy or similar organisation to meddle in the affairs of language. As a professional translator of several years’ experience, I consider myself to be my own authority in these matters. When in doubt, I might hold a straw poll among other natives and colleagues to find out what the consensus is. But that’s as far as it goes.


----------



## Bezoard

MYR974 said:


> Je sais, c'était une façon de s'exprimer pour être concis ! En France non plus je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de grammaire officielle. A priori (car je pense que l'académie française ne s'occupe que de vocabulaire quand les académiciens cacochymes sont réveillés) il n'y a que des grammairiens reconnus.


1) L'Académie française a publié vers 1930 une grammaire, conformément à ses statuts ; elle était rédigée par Abel Hermant et fort mauvaise. Mieux vaut l'oublier.
2) Il n'y a pas d'Académie pour la langue anglaise, et celle-ci a des variétés beaucoup plus grandes que la langue française. Vous-même dites être intéressé par la variété américaine plutôt que la britannique.
3) Contrairement à ce que beaucoup de gens pensent, l'utilisation de "themselves" en relation avec "every one" est très ancienne. Le _Merriam-Webster Dictionary of English Usage_ a de passionnantes explications sur la question à l'entrée _"they, their them"_, dont je ne cite que ces deux lignes :
._.. every one prepared themselves_ -- George Pettie, _A Petite Pallace of Pettie his Pleasure_, 1576
_And every one to rest themselves betake_ -- Shakespeare, _The Rape of Lucrèce_, 1594
Ces lignes peuvent vous servir à trouver de nombreux documents sur la question sur la Toile.


----------



## Maître Capello

acme_54 said:


> "Everyone" is plural by definition (no man is an island...) so "themselves" is a more concordant option than the singular "-self".


Yet _everyone_ is singular as it is followed by a verb conjugated in the 3rd person *singular*: _everyone introduce*s*_ , not _everyone introduce_ . (See also EN: everybody / everyone / anybody / anyone / somebody / someone + singular.)


----------



## acme_54

Haha... that's the beauty of English - its flexibility! Vive la difference!
But seriously though, although it may be grammatically singular, semantically it implies plurality, which is probably why "themselves" just sounds more comfortable and natural in the example given.

PS: I just asked my daughter about it and she agrees that "themselves" just feels better. I then ran a Google search for "everyone introduced themself" and got just over 200 hits, whereas "everyone introduced themselves" gets over 24,000, indicating their frequency of use, if nothing else.


----------



## Maître Capello

acme_54 said:


> semantically it implies plurality


It is just one possible viewpoint.  You can also view it as a global singular (_the whole world_, matching the French _tout le monde_), or a distributive singular (_each person_).



> which is probably why "themselves" just sounds more comfortable and natural in the example given


The plural _themselves_ does sound better, but to me it is just another example of the so-called “singular _they_” used as gender-neutral pronoun, as in, _Someone forgot their keys_.



> I then ran a Google search for "everyone introduced themself" and got just over 200 hits


Does _themself_ really exist in English? Shouldn't it be consistent: either _themselves_ (two plural) or _himself_, _herself_ (two singular)?


----------



## acme_54

Maître Capello said:


> Does _themself_ really exist in English? Shouldn't it be consistent: either _themselves_ (two plural) or _himself_, _herself_ (two singular)?



I think you should be addressing your question to our colleague Lacuzon, whose query - "In that case, what about Everyone introduces themself?" - I was merely responding to. The 200 or so examples of usage I cited found via Google show that it _exists_; whether it is "correct" to use it or not is the point. As for myself, I have no doubt at all regarding the right choice of words.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

I was just thinking of yourself used for one person as opposed to yourselves used for more than one. So I thought it could have been the same about themself used for one person as opposed to themselves used for more than one.


----------



## Kelly B

acme_54 said:


> "Everyone" is plural by definition (no man is an island...) so "themselves" is a more concordant option than the singular "-self".


Not so. _Everyone _functions as a singular noun, replaceable by, for example,_ every/each individual person. _That's why we choose the verb form as Maître C. described. I agree with Geostan's posts from 2008. If you're taking a grammar exam, go with _himself_.

That said, _themselves _is pretty firmly established usage, so you won't surprise anybody with it, and you'll be less likely to offend the gender-sensitive. Please avoid _themself_. Blaaaaaargh.

As usual I prefer to avoid the issue whenever possible by choosing a pronoun that is actually plural. _We all introduce ourselves_ is so much easier on the ear, if context permits.


----------



## ykawg

Sbonke said:


> *Everyone introduces themselves*
> Is the above at all acceptable?


Everyone for herself/himself. Themselves works too. It's not that hard to not be a sexist bozo



geostan said:


> Only careful speakers (like me most of the time) say: Everyone introduces himself.
> This is the "correct" form, although many would deny that your version is incorrect.


Everyone on the Earth is not a male therefore "himself" is not correct.



MYR974 said:


> Acceptable par toi, par les anglophones, d'accord ! mais est-ce accepté par la grammaire officielle ? (je le dis pour préciser le sens de ma question initiale).


Who cares if it's acceptable by "official grammar" it's not sexist and that's all that matters.


----------



## MYR974

ykawg said:


> Who cares if it's acceptable by "official grammar" it's not sexist and that's all that matters.



Concernant cette phrase, *Everyone introduces themselves*, je ne parlais pas du problème concernant le genre (masculin/féminin). Je pensais à ce qui est manifestement une faute de logique concernant le nombre (singulier/pluriel) :

Quand on utilise le verbe "to introduce" à la 3e personne du singulier (donc *introduces* au lieu de *introduce*), alors que le sujet et le complément sont pluriels, cela signifie indéniablement qu'il y a une faute de grammaire quelque part.
Comme manifestement "Everyone" est pluriel en anglais (je l'ignorais), alors la logique voudrait que l'on conjugue le verbe au pluriel, et que donc on dise *introduce*. Cette logique me semble universelle dans quelque langue que ce soit.
Peut-être que la langue anglaise se passe de logique dans certains cas ? tout comme la langue française est parfois très illogique ! Cependant, ce n'est pas parce que la majorité des anglophones estiment que cette phrase *Everyone introduces themselves* est correcte que cela la rend logique !
Comme disait un grand philosophe : "_Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort que cela leur donne raison_" ...


----------



## Lacuzon

Heu, à ma connaissance everyone est un singulier à valeur de pluriel comme « tout le monde » en français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien un singulier distributif ainsi que le _one_ (évidemment singulier) de _everyone_ le démontre, équivalent en cela à _tout le monde, chacun_ en français.

Voir aussi EN: everybody / everyone / anybody / anyone / somebody / someone + agreement: singular or plural?


----------



## MYR974

Lacuzon said:


> Heu, à ma connaissance everyone est un singulier à valeur de pluriel comme « tout le monde » en français.





Maître Capello said:


> Oui, c'est bien un singulier distributif ainsi que le _one_ (évidemment singulier) de _everyone_ le démontre, équivalent en cela à _tout le monde, chacun_ en français.
> 
> Voir aussi EN: everybody / everyone / anybody / anyone / somebody / someone + agreement: singular or plural?



Hé bien dans ce cas, la logique voudrait que themselves soit remplacé par un singulier. Tant pis si les féministes se sentent lésés ou lésées si on dit *Everyone introduces himself*.
En langue française, le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin quand la phrase s'applique en même temps au genre féminin et au genre masculin. Il ne s'agit pas de phallocratie ni de misogynie. Il s'agit d'une règle de grammaire qui est apparue quand le latin francisé a perdu son genre neutre. On a alors décidé que le genre masculin aurait valeur de genre neutre selon le contexte. Cela dérange beaucoup certains et certaines hystériques d'aujourd'hui qui voient du suprémacisme masculin partout. Si le même problème existe en langue anglaise et dans les sociétés anglophones, il suffirait de faire des répétitions (comme j'en ai faites ici même). Certes elles sont lourdes, mais personne n'est vexé.
Pour en revenir à nos moutons (expression idiomatique française), peut-être faudrait-il dire *Everyone introduces himself or herself *plutôt que de rester dans l'illogisme avec *Everyone introduces themselves *?


----------



## Kelly B

ykawg said:


> Who cares if it's acceptable by "official grammar"



People preparing for exams, their teachers, and the testing services that will assess their suitability for school placements and jobs.


----------



## jekoh

MYR974 said:


> En langue française, le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin quand la phrase s'applique en même temps au genre féminin et au genre masculin. Il ne s'agit pas de phallocratie ni de misogynie. Il s'agit d'une règle de grammaire qui est apparue quand le latin francisé a perdu son genre neutre. On a alors décidé que le genre masculin aurait valeur de genre neutre selon le contexte.


« Le genre masculin est réputé plus noble que le féminin, à cause de la supériorité du mâle sur la femelle » (Nicolas Beauzée, dans sa grammaire générale de 1767)

Rien à voir avec la misogynie, c'est évident.   

Et la langue française a longtemps accordé par proximité, c'est à dire sans qu'aucun des deux genres l'emporte sur l'autre.


----------



## atcheque

MYR974 said:


> Comme disait un grand philosophe : "_Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort que cela leur donne raison_" ...


Mais en quoi MYR974 dicte l'anglais ? Les anglophones, ici dans ce fil et ailleurs dans les forums, soutiennent _themsel_*ves* singulier.


----------



## Juan Moretime

Sbonke said:


> *Everyone introduces themselves*



I see no reason why you can't just leave it the way it is. I don't expect any English speakers will be confused. In any case, it seems to me that more than one person is introducing him/herself. 

"Hello, I'm Jack. What's your name?"
"Oh, hello. My name is Sally. Are you a friend of John's?"

All this ink has been flowing just ´cos some guy is British. Obviously, as the host, he's the one who is supposed to introduce his guests to one another, but he can't do that if he's in the kitchen. If the author had been American, he would have said:

Everybody/everyone says hello to one another/each other.


----------

